# FIA GT Racing At Silverstone This Weekend...



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone going?

Will be there Sunday as The GTROC have been given a stand behind the pits. Should be a good days racing as well :thumb:

Now fingers crossed the weather stays sunny!


----------

